# My best spider shot..ever! C&C please!



## Markw (May 15, 2011)

I am extremely happy with this shot. This spider was ENORMOUS. He must have been a good 4.5" across. That doesn't sound too huge, but it certainly is from my experience. He was huge, I promise you. Anywho, here is the photo. I'd love some critiques/comments on it.

Nikon D300s
Sigma 180mm F/3.5
F/11
1/30s
No flash
Handheld

Roughly 1:1.5 (plus the 1.5x crop factor gives you 1.5:1.5 or about 1:1 FOV.)







Its a shame about the clipping of his leg on the top left.
Mark

EDIT: Wow.  I always think my photos look like theyve been taken down a few knotches once they go through photobucket and are placed on here.  My file looks quite a bit different.  Sharper, less dark..


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (May 16, 2011)

Ya, any of the "free" hosting sites (Flickr, photobucket, imageshack) all mess with your images upon upload.  Some more than others.  Also, what color profile are you exporting to?  Should be using sRGB for internet viewing.

Ok, that aside, nice pic!  1/30 handheld is tough at that mag.  Looks like something in the huntsman family.  Hard to tell with only the one shot.


----------



## AaronCz (May 16, 2011)

dangggg that looks goot for 1/30 hand held!!!!

keep up the good work


----------



## mishele (May 16, 2011)

I saw this title and just had to click...lol I knew something that is your best would not disappoint!! Congrats on another great shot!!


----------



## ChrisA (May 16, 2011)

Yes like it.  I guess you were resting the lens on the ground to get it sharp at 1/30 ?


----------



## Muct (May 16, 2011)

Don't like the blurred foreground, especially how a piece of it overlaps the front left leg of the spider, other than that - nice pic!


----------



## Markw (May 16, 2011)

Thank you all again!  
@Muct: In the world of Macro, there's not much you can do about a blurred fore- or background, to be frank.  Or about the positioning of the spider's legs.  I can respect your statements, though of course. Thanks again! 

Mark


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (May 17, 2011)

Markw said:


> Thank you all again!
> @Muct: In the world of Macro, there's not much you can do about a blurred fore- or background, to be frank....
> 
> Mark


 
Actually, there is.  Its called focus stacking.


----------



## Markw (May 17, 2011)

Yes, but, as I mentioned, this was handheld @ roughly 1:1 and 1/30s.  Focus stacking would have been immensely difficult.  Plus, I don't have software to merge the photos.

Thank you, though. 
Mark


----------



## JWWPHOTO (May 17, 2011)

Nice...!

I too have a decent spider shot, but don't know how to post it...


----------



## JBArts (May 17, 2011)

That's one scary fella. But, I have to commend you as this is a good capture. I think the blurry foreground added more character to the photo.


----------

